# Used KFU 0.9.9 to install AOKP JB 4.2.2 but Stuck at Boot animation



## jbloggs (Oct 5, 2011)

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]Ok, so Installed KFU and using it, I installed TWRP & FFF, I downloaded the ROM and gapps, Used TWRP to Wipe Delv/chache, Installed ROM & then gapps, rebooted. The Kindle booted into the Wavey animation and I was under the impression it takes 10-15 mins for it to carry out the updates while this animation is going on (But there is no idication of what exactly is happening). An hour later the wavey boot animation is still going with no indication of when it will actually boot into Android. So I'm thnking this has not worked. Can someone please guide me as to what to do now?[/background]_

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]Thanks[/background]_


----------



## jbloggs (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks to tobiascuypers (at XDA) who suggested that I also wipe Data as well as Delvk/Cache/System and then install Rom/gapps, I now have CM10.1 installed and working.


----------

